# Kit car for EV



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

Have there been a lot of people using kit cars for their EVs? I am thinking this would be a great option because they are usually very light weight and since you are building it from the ground up you can minimize the extra weights that might not be able to be removed from an ICE conversion.

I saw online one guy is doing it with a Lambo, but anyone else doing one?

Anyone done a lot of kits could clue us all in to the estimate cost of doing this and number of hours?


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

If you choose one that is light and has good aerodynamics you could build a *really nice EV!* 

Unless you find a great deal on a used kit you like this will cost more and be more work than doing a conversion. You can find a *very nice* donor car for $2k to $8K. You can remove the ICE Components in a day or two.

Find some donor cars you like and price them out and then find some kit cars you like and get the prices and estimated assembly time (which might be optimistic). Be sure to include "details" like windshield wipers, heater, carpets, inner door and roof upholstry etc.

Here are some kit cars I really like (check prices and assembly times):
http://www.race-car-replicas.com/rcrp.html
http://www.race-car-replicas.com/rcrproadster.html
http://www.race-car-replicas.com/rcr40.html

http://www.factoryfive.com/coupehome.html
http://www.factoryfive.com/gtmhome.html
http://www.factoryfive.com/rdsterhome.html



> Should a Person’s Reach Exceed their Grasp?
> 
> Maybe in life and in everything else, but not when you’re talking about building your own car. This is serious business for serious people. There are no easy to build kits out there. The ones that claim it’s easy are trying to sell you. Remember that. You are building your own car for Pete’s sake, it’s not like putting together a bicycle from Sears (as much as we’ve tried to make this so!).
> 
> ...


Probably $2k to $4k is for ICE components you don't need. So figure $18k and 200 hours for a completed FF Cobra Kit before you figure in the cost of the EV Components. Labor should not be much more.

BTW if you find a way to purchase FF Type 65 Coupe or a RCR MK 40 or Superlight Kit for under $8k (preferably partially or fully built) please let me know.

Best Wishes,

Mitch


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Just FYI for anyone thinking about building a FFR Cobra kit, They are THE BEST people to work with... My father and I built a Mark one roadster in 1995, It was a blast to build and a blast to drive... 1500 lbs with a cast iron V8 block and alum heads, Would make a great EV for use in sunny weather...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

A friend of mine bought a Cobra kit 10 years ago.

It is still sitting in the original crate!!!

$10,000 just setting there gathering dust.......

Not what I would call a good EV project......


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Coley said:


> A friend of mine bought a Cobra kit 10 years ago.
> 
> It is still sitting in the original crate!!!
> 
> ...


That is a reflection on your friend, not on the kit.... 

Have your friend sell it to someone who will actually build it...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

He doesn't want to sell it. I wanted to eBay it for him, but he has the old "I'm gonna build it one of these days" mentality.

It wouldn't be a good project for me, as I have built a lot of cars and for an EV to be cost effective, this is not the car to build.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

I would think the resale value of a kit car EV would be pretty good 

Thanks for the info everyone, its looking like it will be a lot more expensive than I was thinking.


----------



## Idrag (Feb 6, 2008)

If ANYBODY is doing a FF "roadster" EV I want to know about it please. I was/am considering it.

Yes it is more expensive, but cool things usually are.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

So you don't know what to do with the EV Kit's. I do. Check this out. It it tops in cool factor and a done deal. Big Kostov motor powers this puppy. I have a big kostov and controller and I only need a kit like this. Anyone have a used one or one that will never be finished that they want to sell? 

http://inertext.homeunix.com/spyder550











Pete : )


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Gottdi, your link won't load for me.




> I would think the resale value of a kit car EV would be pretty good


It could be very high, people who build kit cars want two things, the look of the vehicle (obviously this is why they're building it) PLUS the fact that the car can be completely unique, they can choose everything they build it with.

The Unique factor comes into huge play if you've built an Electric kit car, people collect Unique objects.


Mitch, I love the RCR40 (GT40 Replica), unfortunately it's just so expensive.
I'd personally love to have one though. 


You might want to check out Lone Star Classics:
http://www.lonestarclassics.com/

I want to buy their LS40 kit, it isn't an exact GT40 replica, but it's much more street practical and for the lower price, I'd also be less worried about driving it around. 

The LS40 uses a Ford Focus as a Donor car.

It's easy to find a cheap Ford Focus on Ebay, even sport tuned ones.


They've also modified the design of the doors on the LS40, the roof does not come with the door as it opens, this means that you don't need to take up two parking spaces just to get out of your vehicle.

Though having a good excuse to take up two parking spaces in your car is kind of useful.


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm building a Spyder 550 EV from http://www.chamonixcars.com.br/

Light, nice easy frame to put the cells in and it's been done before so I know it works well.

This would cost more than getting an old production car and taking the ICE gear out but:

Its a new car with all new parts
No mess nor any ice junk to get rid of - old cars need work.
A great deal more flexibility, you don't need to work around a car that was designed to be built in a factory. The car was designed to be built in a garage.
Its something different and a great deal of fun to build.
It will cost a bit more but at the end of the day, you can use new components and you avoid a lot of the hassle of stripping out the original equipment. Battery placement is so much easier as well.

See:

http://www.ohler.com/ev/spyder/index.html

And also here:

http://www.ohler.com/ev/spyder/history.html

This one was done a 7 years back, however, mine will be close to this except using Lithiums, Zilla 1K and I'm unsure about the motor yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry but I was off line tonight. I took my computer to work to do some work and my computer is my server as well. I had to take it in tonight. Check it out again. You will like it. It is not mine and the owner has sold the vehicle. I did however talk with him a little about the adaptor for his big Kostov electric motor. One Off design I am afraid to say. Going to have to go that route my self I guess. No biggie. Pricey but no biggie. I have time to wait.

: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

The Lexus is a mighty fine looking concept that would make a mighty fine EV. Can you actually get that Lexus? I highly doubt it but if you can I'd say go for it. Much nicer and looks better than that other one. Look to the future. I hope more cool kits like that will be made. I agree about using a kit as a base. No ICE and it is designed to be built in a garage and not a factory. 

: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Cobra is designed for big V8's. To me it's a yuck factor for an EV. I like the Spyder and I do like that Lexus concept and I do like the VW Ghia. Do swept back head lights and drop it to the ground and give it one smooth single color paint scheme in modern silver/gray and you have one fine machine. Low, smooth and still can be modern looking. Do it with a convertible Ghia and your doing even better. Looks so much better with the top down or just removed. Nice open cockpit. You could even have a removable hard top made to fit for foul weather. Ghia is still a fine choice for a conversion with an all steel body. If it were all glass that would be nicer yet. 

: )


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet is all I have to say about that. I wish I had the ability to make them. Even a simple scale model would be fun and a challenge. : )


----------



## WesTek (Nov 15, 2007)

I dream of building one of these.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

WesTek said:


> I dream of building one of these.


Yeah Wes that thing is coooool, and with no need for that blower you could actually see where youre going


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 10, 2008)

I dream of doing a EV from a Sterling, or even better, a Manta Montage. I watch E-bay for them. Sometimes the ragged out ones are cheap, but always on the other side of the country from me. The Bradley gt's are cheap, but look ugly.


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the coolest EV I can think of from a kit car http://www.electricdiablo.com/


----------

